# Teichsauger - PondoVac4  vs. PondoVac Classic



## webhein (4. Feb. 2017)

Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde,

ich überlege gerade einen Teichsauger anzuschaffen. Dabei pendele ich die ganze Zeit zwischen dem PondoVac4 und dem PondoVac Classic hin und her. Der 4er ist bestimmt `ne Nummer besser und hat mit dem Zweikammersystem bestimmt seine (Zeit)Vorteile.

Ich weiss jedoch nicht, ob der Classic ggfs. für meinen Bedarf ausreicht ?!?

Weiss jemand, ob das Schmutzwasser bzw. der Schnadder aus dem Saugrohr in den Teich zurückläuft, wenn der Classic in den Ablaufmodus schaltet ??? ... oder wird dies irgendwie verhindert ?

Ich habe zumindest die Vision , dass das Wasser - wenn man nicht zu sehr rumstochert - beim Saugen sauber und die Sicht erhalten bleibt ... oder ist das sowieso und auch beim 4er mit dem "stufenlosen" Saugen nicht drin ??

Der Teichsauger sollte ca. zweimal im Jahr die Ufermatte "putzen" und alle paar Jahre bei der Großreinigung auch Sediment aus dem tieferen Bereich entfernen.

Freu mich über euern Rat .

Gruß
Micha


----------



## lollo (4. Feb. 2017)

Hallo,

mit dem Schmutzwasser, dass über den Ablaufschlauch abgeführt wird, kannst du den Garten wässern, und hast sofort einen Teilwasserwechsel. 
Wenn du die Produktdetails bei den Saugern liest, erkennst du die Unterschiede.
Ich benutze schon seit 15 Jahren einen Pondovac, muß ihn aber immer abschalten zum Leerlaufen lassen, da gab es den durchlaufenden noch nicht.

Der Pondovac 4  schaltet wegen des Zweikammersystem nicht ab, da kannste durch arbeiten.



webhein schrieb:


> wenn man nicht zu sehr rumstochert - beim Saugen sauber und die Sicht erhalten bleibt



so ist es, liegt also nur bei dir.


----------



## troll20 (4. Feb. 2017)

webhein schrieb:


> Der Teichsauger sollte ca. zweimal im Jahr die Ufermatte "putzen"


Ufermatte putzen? Warum denn das?
Sieht doch viel schöner aus wenn die bewachsen ist wie in der Natur und ist doch kein Perser-Teppich  im Lesezimmer.......


----------



## sugger1234 (4. Feb. 2017)

ich hatte auch den Classic einige Jahre, beim Classic wenn er voll ist schaltet er ab und alles was noch zurück laufen kann geht in den Teich und wirbelt somit alles auf
ich habe seit guten 3 Jahren den 4er  der ist schon um einiges besser, man kann durch arbeiten und hat mehr Power


----------



## lollo (4. Feb. 2017)

Hallo,

mein ja schon alter Pondovac schaltet nicht von alleine ab, sondern verändert sein Sauggeräusch,
so das ich dann das Saugrohr raus nehmen muss, und dann abschalte, war bei den ersten so,
zurück läuft da nichts.

Das ganze muss natürlich zügig erfolgen, und wenn viel gesaugt wird, nervt das öftere unterbrechen schon.
Das ist mit dem Pondovac 4 vom Günni da schon einfacher.


----------



## samorai (4. Feb. 2017)

Wenn der Schlammsauger noch zusätzlich auf einer Bierkiste steht geht es viel besser, nein leicht erhöht sollte er schon stehen, egal was, Hauptsache das Dreckwasser kann leicht ablaufen.


----------



## webhein (4. Feb. 2017)

Danke für eure Antworten !



sugger1234 schrieb:


> und alles was noch zurück laufen kann geht in den Teich und wirbelt somit alles auf



... wenn das so ist, lege ich lieber etwas drauf und hole mir den 4er.

Wenn es diese Woche mit der Lieferung hinhaut, ist er wohl nächstes Wochenende schon in Einsatz.

Was ist eigentlich, wenn eine Libellenlarve oder gar ein Molch versehentlich den Weg durch den Sauger nimmt ... finde ich die nachher im Säckchen ?


----------



## samorai (4. Feb. 2017)

Ich orientiere mich immer an die Teichbewohner(__ Frösche)sind sie da, kann ich saugen,
sind sie abgetaucht wird jegliches Saugen abgestellt.Du hast ein Biotop geschaffen und das
mußt Du auch respektieren,oder lernen zu respektieren.Du kannst nicht einfach den Sauger
zu dieser Jahreszeit ins Wasser halten und Deine Bedürfnisse damit erfüllen.Willkür ist
absolut das Geringste was ein Teich braucht.


----------



## webhein (4. Feb. 2017)

... stimmt !

 ... aber was ist, wenn trotz aller Vorsicht einer reinrutscht - kommen die unversehrt durch ?


----------



## webhein (20. Feb. 2017)

soooo ... Sauger ist mittlerweile da und eingeweiht. Das Sediment was sich aufgrund der Ufermatte am "Hang" absetzte, konnte ich gut absaugen - Zweck damit also voll erfüllt. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Wahl den 4er zu nehmen. Es ging mit 4 Stunden relativ flott und hätte mit dem Klassik bestimmt länger gedauert.  Leider ist er mir von der Bierkiste gekippt  ... das kommt davon wenn man weiter läuft als der Schlauch es hergibt .


----------



## samorai (20. Feb. 2017)

webhein schrieb:


> Leider ist er mir von der Bierkiste gekippt  ... das kommt davon wenn man weiter läuft als der Schlauch es hergibt .


   Egal der kann es ab.
Aber jetzt schon gesaugt und dann die Steilufer? Das heisst Du hast den Biofilm abgesaugt? bzw. eingekürzt?
Gesaugt wird wie im Haus nur der Boden oder alles waagerechte was nicht an die absaugende Punkte gelangt (Pumpe oder Absauger).


----------



## webhein (21. Feb. 2017)

Ich denke, dass ich das hier ruhig halbieren kann . Es hat sich jetzt in knapp 2 Jahren merklich angesammelt und ich habe ja auch keinerlei  Filtertechnik. .... zumindest noch nicht.


----------



## sugger1234 (21. Feb. 2017)

also  den Classic hatte ich auch und seit 3 Jahren den 4er aber da sind schon Welten zwischen den zweien der 4er hat halt das 2 Kammersystem somit kannst du durcharbeiten und nicht immer ausschalten zu endlehren.
Jetzt gibt es schon den 5er der gefällt mir etwas besser dieser hat zwar kein 2 Kammersystem mehr kannst aber trotzdem durcharbeiten und hat nenn 10m Ablaufschlauch dabei
wenn du neu kaufen tust würde ich 100€ mehr ausgeben und würd den 5er nehmen


----------



## dergartenzauberer (23. März 2017)

Ich muss leider sagen, dass ich mit dem Pondovac 4 nicht wirklich die zufrieden bin!
Die Saugleistung ist nicht sonderlich stark und lässt zudem auch noch schnell stark nach.
Ich habe mich schnell nach einer alternative umgesehen und beschlossen, ein wenig mehr Geld für ein besseres Gerät zu investieren, das mich dann aber vollends zufrieden stellt und das reinigen einfacher rmacht. Und schließlich habe ich mich für den Fango 2000 entschieden.
Ist ein super Gerät und der Preis ist völlig gerechtfertigt weil neben dem Sauger auch eine lange Teleskopstange enthalten ist.
Kann das Gerät jedem empfehlen der ab und zu seinen Teich selbst von Algen und Blättern und anderem Schmutz befreien will.
Mein Teich dankt es mir 
Zusätzlich habe ich mir auch noch die Biber Bürste 22 gekauft für die Algenreinigung an der Teichwand. Sie saugt und dreht sich gleichzeitig wie eine elektrische Zahnbürste.
Mehr muss ich glaub nicht sagen


----------



## trampelkraut (23. März 2017)

Der Fango 2000 dürfte baugleich mit dem Sanisee 1 von NG sein.


----------



## marcus18488 (24. März 2017)

Da hab ich doch ne Frage zu deinem Sauger: wielange kann man mit dem saugen, bis er eventuell zu warm, zu heiß wird und dann anschaltet. Bei pondovac ist das ein kleines Problem wenn zu lange gesaugt wird. Dann wird er heiß und man sollte eine Pause einlegen.


----------



## Petta (24. März 2017)

marcus18488 schrieb:


> Bei pondovac ist das ein kleines Problem wenn zu lange gesaugt wird. Dann wird er heiß und man sollte eine Pause einlegen.




Wir haben den Pondovac 4 und haben damit überhaupt kein Problem


----------



## dergartenzauberer (24. März 2017)

Das kann denke ich mit jedem Gerät passieren, aber wenn man den Sauger nicht in der vollen Sonne parkt, dann sollte man kein Problem haben. Vielleicht hilft dir das mit dem Hitzeproblem


----------



## groecamp (24. März 2017)

Also ich benutze den Gardena 7940 mit dem Jetsystem...da kannst stundenlang saugen ohne dass Wasser verloren geht..... der holt bei mir auch aus über 2m Tiefe alles raus, sogar Kieselsteine...
Leider wird er ja nicht mehr gebaut...


----------



## marcus18488 (24. März 2017)

Würde mein Gerät ja gern in der Sonne parken, aber bei 5 Grad plus und trübem Wetter? Ca halbe Stunde dann ist mein pondovac 4 total überhitzt. 
Ich denke, klarer Fall für Garantie. 

Ansonsten ist das Gerät wirklich sehr gut


----------



## Petta (25. März 2017)

marcus18488 schrieb:


> Ca halbe Stunde dann ist mein pondovac 4 total überhitzt.



Hallo,
ist bei uns noch nie passiert und er läuft ganz schön lange wenn ich ihn benutze(und das auch bei 20-25°)


----------



## samorai (25. März 2017)

Garantie- Fall?!


----------



## juerg_we (26. März 2017)

Hallo,
wäre es denkbar wenn man sich einen mobilen sauger bauen würde und ihn dann weitergibt .
ich denke an einen trommelfilter oder auch 2 mit grobem und feinem gewebe ,alles montiert auf einem anhänger ?
weil wenn ich mir so die förderleistung von so einem sauger anschaue ist ja ein teich in 2 stunden saugen leer.
ist nur mal so eine anregung ob sowas eine zukunft hätte.
gruss
Jürgen
ps. wenn es beredenswert ist kann ja der mod ein neues thema dazu erstellen


----------



## samorai (26. März 2017)

Hallo Jürgen!
Mobil ...... und ohne Wasserverlust !


----------



## troll20 (26. März 2017)

Aber will man nicht gerade die feinsten Sachen wie Mulm damit rausholen welcher sich zwischen Pflanzen absetzt?
Und der wird doch beim Saugen noch mehr zerfledert. So das er zum Großteil wieder im Teich landet wenn ich das Wasser nur so ein bissel kläre.


----------



## juerg_we (26. März 2017)

Hallo rene,
also bei 2 trommlern mit vieleicht beim 1 sten 150 my und beim 2 ten 30my bleibt fast alles hängen denke ich,so effektiv reinigt kein sauger(weil ist ja viel mehr siebfläche),
biofilm ist dann auch kein thema mehr(bei der kurzen laufzeit)
gruss 
Jürgen


----------



## rollikoi (26. März 2017)

Hallo,

ich dachte auch erst daran mir was entsprechendes zu leihen, aber bei dem Gedanken was ich mir da an Krankheiten in den Teich einschleppen könnte kam ich dann doch zu dem Entschluss mir einen Pondovac 4 zu kaufen.
Von der Idee das Wasser zu filtern und wieder einzuleiten bin ich nicht überzeugt, Stoffe wie Nitrat, Phosphat, Ammonium oder dergleichen lassen sich nicht ausfiltern.
Besser ist es den Mulm und das kontaminierte Wasser zu entsorgen und durch Frischwasser zu ersetzen.

LG Bernd


----------



## groecamp (26. März 2017)

rollikoi schrieb:


> und das kontaminierte Wasser zu entsorgen


Man könnte grad meinen du baust ein AKW ab.....


----------



## koiteich1 (26. März 2017)

juerg_we schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wäre es denkbar wenn man sich einen mobilen sauger bauen würde und ihn dann weitergibt



Die Lösung wäre nicht schlecht aber wenn ich bedenke in welchen Teichen das Teil dann zum Einsatz kommt?
Oder es müsste garantiert sein das der Sauger jedes mal desinfiziert wird !!!


----------



## juerg_we (26. März 2017)

Hallo,
ja an diesen faktor habe ich nicht gedacht,denke das hat sich dann erledigt.
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## marcus18488 (26. März 2017)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Oder es müsste garantiert sein das der Sauger jedes mal desinfiziert wird !!!



Dann müsste jeder Vogel, der aus dem Teich trinkt eigentlich auch vorher desinfiziert werden. 

Und bei jedem Koi Händler bei dem man ist, bitte nur mit sterilen Handschuhen ins Wasser fassen. 

Ich glaube, wenn das Gerät gut gesäubert wird nach Gebrauch, sollte die Gefahr gegen null gehen


----------



## koiteich1 (26. März 2017)

marcus18488 schrieb:


> Dann müsste jeder Vogel, der aus dem Teich trinkt eigentlich auch vorher desinfiziert werden.



Es gibt halt einiges wo man leider nicht ausschließen kann.



marcus18488 schrieb:


> Und bei jedem Koi Händler bei dem man ist, bitte nur mit sterilen Handschuhen ins Wasser fassen.


Nur zu Info:
Mann fasst nicht in irgendwelche Koi oder Fischbecken beim Händler.!! Meist hängt sogar ein Schild aus: Bitte nicht in die Becken fassen 



marcus18488 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wenn das Gerät gut gesäubert wird nach Gebrauch, sollte die Gefahr gegen null gehen



und wir lesen dann nach ein paar Wochen nach der Reinigung mit dem Sauger:
"ich habe ein Problem mit meinen Fischen Wasserwerte sind alle im grünen Bereich"

OK soll jeder machen wie er will


----------



## krallowa (27. März 2017)

Moin,

jeder hat einen anderen Anspruch.
Da sind wir bei den Fraktionen Koimegasuperduperpingel (nicht böse gemeint und bei den Fischen in bestimmten Preislagen auch mehr als angebracht), und der anderen Seite Teichbiotopachmiregalbesitzer (auch nicht böse gemeint).
Der eine so der andere so, ich würde auch einen Teichsauger ausleihen und weitergeben.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Tuppertasse (29. Juli 2017)

Warum wird eigentlich nie der Pondovac 3 in Erwägung gezogen ? Wegen dem nur relativ wenig günstigeren Preis ?


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Juli 2017)

nööööö, weil er gut 150 Watt weniger Leistung hat...


----------



## Tuppertasse (8. Aug. 2017)

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass man trotzdem den Pondo3 nehmen kann ? Mein Teich ist so 1,4m tief und da sollte der ja reichen oder ?
Warum den 3er ? ---> habe da gerade günstig einen gebrauchten auf dem Schreibtisch als Angebot liegen !


----------



## samorai (8. Aug. 2017)

Jepp, schau ob die Düsen komplett sind.
Ersatzteile sind kein Problem.


----------



## Erin (8. Aug. 2017)

Hat schon jemand den Pondovac 5 ausprobiert? Wir wollen auch demnächst zuschlagen, sind uns aber noch nicht sicher....


----------



## H0LGER (8. Aug. 2017)

Erst mal hallo zusammen,
mitlesen tue ich dieses Forum schon seit geraumer Zeit, geschrieben hab ich allerdings noch nie etwas.

Ich hab den 5er mit dem ich sehr gut zufrieden bin. Das einzige was mir dabei nicht gefällt sind die zu kurzen Saugrohre. Die habe ich um ca 3,5 m verlägert so das ich damit vom Rand aus die Teichmitte erreichen kann. Die Leistung ist mit dem verlängerten Saugrohr immer noch sehr gut.


----------



## Erin (8. Aug. 2017)

Moin Holger,

und schön, dass du dich zu Wort meldest Hm...das Saugrohr dürfte für unseren Teich locker reichen, dass der Ablaufschlauch 10m hat ist für z.B. ein Kriterium...aber noch etwas anderes, die Frage, könnte mit dem auch Schlamm vom Werkstattboden aufsaugen, bei einem Wasserstand von 10-20cm oder gleich alles? Dann könnte man ihn nämlich auch im Hochwasserfall einsetzen und würde gleiche zwei __ Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen


----------



## H0LGER (9. Aug. 2017)

Ich würd sagen das man den dafür auch einsetzen kann, ich weiß allerdings nicht ob er es gut haben kann wenn er dabei zu viel Luft mit saugt.
Die 10 m Ablaufschlauch kann man auch verlängern, ist ein normaler C - anschluss. Da häng ich manchmal auch noch nen 20 m Schlauch mit dran so das ich den Schmodder besser im Garten verteilt bekomme.


----------



## Erin (9. Aug. 2017)

Ah...ok, danke dir Da werde ich einfach mal beim Fachhändler nachhaken, wie das mit Luft ansaugen ist...auf die Idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen 
10m reichen bei uns glücklicherweise, aber gut zu wissen, dass es problemlos geht...man weiß ja nie was kommt.


----------

